# Splitting screens for multiple uses...



## ProphetBTK (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a job that involves some shirts that use a logo and phone number on back and some that just have a logo. Can I cover the phone number part with screen tape or tape some sort of covering over to use only 2 screen (1 is for underbase) instead of having to make 4 total? 2 with just the logo and the other 2 with a phone number. I saw someone in a tutorial using what appeared to be a thick piece of paper, like from a catalog, and taped it over the part of the screen he didn't want to print on. Anyone have any experience with this? Any advice?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I almost do it all day. 

I use brown tape to cover.

So you do logo and phone number on back then tape under the screen the phone number


----------



## Mr Spokesman (Oct 8, 2014)

Sure you can, without even using paper, just use clear packing tape (ordinary sticky tape). Just cover what you don't want to print on both sides of the screen, helps keep the covered areas clean and keeps it clear for registration as you may need to align it if using different colors.

Also depending on size of print, size of screen you are using and your printing method, you can simply use one screen and go top and tail with the images.

Hope this helps.

Happy Printing.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I use masking tape to cover what I don't want to print on the inside of the screen. I've found that if you tape off an image on the outside of the screen, the ink makes the adhesive gooey, so instead of tape I use freezer paper. I'll cut a piece large enough to cover the image and then tape it on (coated side toward the screen.) This works great and it's easy to remove when you're done printing.


----------



## jeannekay (Mar 19, 2012)

I too do this all the time. I either use screen tape or I often save & have transfer material from a vinyl job that I use, covers more of the screen and keeps more of it clean if I am doing that part 2nd. If I am just eliminating part of the design I just tape it off from the back of the screen.

I often burn two different front pocket designs on one screen for two different jobs so I can use more of the screen. Just tape one side off until I'm ready for it.


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

You can also burn a design at opposing ends of a screen.


----------



## professaurus (Feb 16, 2008)

I started working at a shop and they use a big roll of clear application tape for vinyl decals. This way is fast and easy. You just roll out as much as you need cut it and press it on.


----------



## RedSword Ts (Dec 18, 2014)

I use used film to cover the other design. This way the tape glue doesn't get in the design I am not using and makes it easier to switch out.


----------

